# Leg Blocks



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

I'm mostly talking about "knee-blocks".  Crescent kicks, axe kicks etc. too. What do you think?  I think their great for sparring.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

Sorry. If a moderator might be kind enough to move this to general martial arts instead it would be much apreciated.  If not, what's the self-defense opinion?


----------



## Callandor (May 24, 2007)

Though I haven't tried it in a Self-Defense situation (and I hope not to be in that situation in the first place.), I think it could work. Since the leg is longer than the arms, using an inside crescent to block a knife thrust is, I think, reasonable as it will enable you to block the knife without putting your body near it. If you miss, at least it cannot reach you. However, you have to be quick and accurate with it. The power that the kick/block can generate could also be enough to break the aggressor's grip of the weapon thereby throwing it and preventing further attacks.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 25, 2007)

I think anyone that has any grappling skills would agree with me that a crescent kick or axe kick makes one's balance too vulnerable. And if you are cut on the inside of the thigh you are as good as dead. The knee block might work, though, as I have seen it done.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

I agree with the knee block.  I'm not a fan of other kinds of leg blocks.  Whatever choice I make is a matter of reflex but the hands being six times faster than the feet, I'd NEVER attempt to block or disarm someone, armed with a knife, with any leg technique.  What's available varies with the situation but you're more likely to be able to use your legs against his or destroy one of his knees.


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2007)

Callandor said:


> Though I haven't tried it in a Self-Defense situation (and I hope not to be in that situation in the first place.), I think it could work. Since the leg is longer than the arms, using an inside crescent to block a knife thrust is, I think, reasonable as it will enable you to block the knife without putting your body near it. If you miss, at least it cannot reach you. However, you have to be quick and accurate with it. The power that the kick/block can generate could also be enough to break the aggressor's grip of the weapon thereby throwing it and preventing further attacks.


 
Did you just suggest kicking a knife out of someone's hand ala Chuck Norris?  Since you are based in the Phillipines, I'm just going to say that at least three FMA systems that I have seen have a relatively simple defense against such a counter, that leaves the kicker either without a functioning achilles tendon.  What you suggest is an extremely low percentage technique.  

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I'm mostly talking about "knee-blocks". Crescent kicks, axe kicks etc. too. What do you think? I think their great for sparring.


 
I use the knee/shin block all the time, I don't think I've ever met a good fighter who didn't.  

I don't like crescent or axe kicks, they leave counter shots open to the groin or supporting leg.

Lamont


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

Unless it IS Chuck Norris.  You'll break a knife on his achilles.  Or he'll pull it out and use it on you.  I did intend this for general martial arts but I think I'll start another thread there and leave this one here.  As for self defense, they're an option.  I'm not too sure of ANYTHING I do in a self defense situation.  If a reflex action happens and it happens to be a leg block, I hope it's the right choice.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

Knee/shin block.  I like that better.  That's exactly what I mean whenever I say leg blocks otherwise I'll call it (ura) mikazuki geri uke or something like that.  I love axe kicks for offense in sparring in order to break a guard, but I think it's a technique that depends highly on "rules".  You need a couple of inches of downward momentum in order to get good power, and if you get tackled with your leg on the shoulder, well, don't fight any kama sutra practitioners, lol.


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2007)

I've used leg blocks in sparring and have had good luck with them.   As for the crescent kicks and axe kicks...personally I'm not a fan of them.  However, this doesn't mean that they're totally useless.  Use of them in a grappling situation was mentioned, and I have to agree.  Its all about timing in that scenario and frankly I'd rather keep the kicks low.  As for using the crescent kick to kick a knife...very bad idea.

Mike


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

I hate being kicked low so I love to do it to someone else.  I find leg blocks were the only practical defense against low kicks, or to just get outta the way.  In the street, not a lot of people play footsies though.  I find I don't really consider it, my reactions happen and I try to train them for the right scenario.  I've never had time to chose what move to make.


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2007)

I'm assuming you guys have seen this video:
http://www.fightvid.co.uk/files/ThaiLegBreak.mpeg

or this one:
http://www.fightvid.co.uk/CageLegBreak.wmv


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

EXACTLY why I hate doing roundhouse kicks and why I love leg blocks.  I'm used to being kneed in the shin (during sparring!) but it was because my kicks were faster than his leg blocks.  Also, he wasn't trying to knee me in the shin, he's timing worked better than my speed.  Thanks for the video.  I hate whn that happens.


----------



## seasoned (May 25, 2007)

Leg blocks, best keep secret. Protects the midsection very well. Leaves the hands free for more important things. In passing I would say I have hurt many a shin bone on other people, lucky, maybe.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

So true, so true.  I actually adopted my freind's accidental knees to my shin and do them on purpose.  They do keep your hands free for better things and don't reduce your stability as much as some people have claimed (talking about knee/shin blocks and only if you practice enough to be PROFICIENT).  Also the reason I prefer knees instead of roundhouse kicks.  I also think they look cool, espeacially if you can get them up really high (muay thai, RAAAAGH!)


----------



## Tez3 (May 26, 2007)

This is going to sound cruel but for those of you who teach or have dealings with the type of child that thinks it's funny to kick you, Muay Thai shin blocks are wonderful.The parents see their little darling lift their leg to kick you and smile but just before the kick connects you bring your shin up and block which of course is painful for the said child but all you appear to have done is lift your leg. The child goes running off crying to parent who tells it not to make a fuss over nothing lol! Love it!


----------



## seasoned (May 26, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> So true, so true. I actually adopted my freind's accidental knees to my shin and do them on purpose. They do keep your hands free for better things and don't reduce your stability as much as some people have claimed (talking about knee/shin blocks and only if you practice enough to be PROFICIENT). Also the reason I prefer knees instead of roundhouse kicks. I also think they look cool, espeacially if you can get them up really high (muay thai, RAAAAGH!)


Could this be why the White Crane stands one one leg sometimes? I don't know, but my GoJu kata have this within some moves.


----------



## jdinca (May 26, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> I think anyone that has any grappling skills would agree with me that a crescent kick or axe kick makes one's balance too vulnerable. And if you are cut on the inside of the thigh you are as good as dead. The knee block might work, though, as I have seen it done.


 
Not to mention the axe kick puts some serious strain on your hamstring. That's the primary reason we don't have it in our system. 

The crescent kick could work on a knife attack coming straight into your midsection, but you'd better be damned good at it and faster than the guy with the knife. The groin is open during the chamber but is actually protected at the finish of the kick. It also puts you in a good position to follow through with a thrust kick to the knee.

Shin/knee blocks have protected me in sparring situations often but oh, those damned lumps...


----------



## Tez3 (May 26, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Not to mention the axe kick puts some serious strain on your hamstring. That's the primary reason we don't have it in our system.
> 
> The crescent kick could work on a knife attack coming straight into your midsection, but you'd better be damned good at it and faster than the guy with the knife. The groin is open during the chamber but is actually protected at the finish of the kick. It also puts you in a good position to follow through with a thrust kick to the knee.
> 
> Shin/knee blocks have protected me in sparring situations often but oh, those damned lumps...


 

Axe kicks are good on a downed attacker! Seriously though I have seen it once in an MMA fight, pretty good.
Do you bring your leg round as in a crescent kick and then down heel first or do you bring leg straight up with bent knee then straighten?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 27, 2007)

I swings my axe kick in and around like a narrow linear-ish crescent kick.  I only use it in sparring though, but I would use it in competition too.  It's got a lot of power but I usually use it as a guard break and/or part of a combo.  How do you like the clinch Tez?


----------



## Callandor (May 27, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Did you just suggest kicking a knife out of someone's hand ala Chuck Norris?


No, ha ha, of course not. I can't even kick higher than my waist.  I just thought it might work if Chuck Norris did it.


----------



## qi-tah (May 28, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I don't like crescent or axe kicks, they leave counter shots open to the groin or supporting leg.


 
Yeah, neither does my Ba gua teacher! I'm injured at the moment so i'm on the sidelines during class sparring - was having great fun last week watching a fellow student doggedly trying to nail my teacher with crescent kicks, only to be sat time and time again on his **** with the gentle reminder, "don't do that, very dangerous"


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I use the knee/shin block all the time, I don't think I've ever met a good fighter who didn't.
> 
> I don't like crescent or axe kicks, they leave counter shots open to the groin or supporting leg.
> 
> Lamont


I think axe or crescent kicks may not be good as the initial first attact, but once you have hurt them, why not?


----------

